# Images not showing - Broken image icon



## DJP (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

Most of the images that are posted on the forums I can't see, it shows a broken image icon. I have tried different browsers on my laptop with no success as well as trying different computers. Some images do load but most of them I cannot see and I would like to see them. 

If anyone knows of a way to fix this problem then let me know. Does anyone else have this problem? I did search the forums to see if a thread had already been created but couldn't find one and also when reading posts in forums I don't see people mentioning that they cannot see the images and that they do not load. 

Thanks


----------



## rwmson (Jan 22, 2013)

My guess is that you are behind a firewall that restricts access to certain sites. Businesses like to restrict access to bandwidth-hungry sites such as photo and video sites. Are you on a computer at work?


----------



## DJP (Jan 22, 2013)

rwmson said:


> My guess is that you are behind a firewall that restricts access to certain sites. Businesses like to restrict access to bandwidth-hungry sites such as photo and video sites. Are you on a computer at work?



No its my home network, I'll see if i can find a way of unlocking the firewall, see if that helps


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2013)

Haven't seen this issue. Perhaps also try clearing your cache. If an image fails to load once, your browser may log that and just display the broken image every subsequent time, even though the image may be able to load at that point. Do note that Vimeo videos do not display within the threads.


----------



## DJP (Jan 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Haven't seen this issue. Perhaps also try clearing your cache. If an image fails to load once, your browser may log that and just display the broken image every subsequent time, even though the image may be able to load at that point. Do note that Vimeo videos do not display within the threads.



Thanks Neuro, I cleared the cache and it seemed to have worked for 90%, a few on some threads do not load still but I can live with that. Thanks


----------

